# Canon EOS M5 Review from Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. I recently did a trip to Arizona where I packed only two EOS M5 bodies along with a handful of lenses, including the 18-150 STM, 22mm STM, 55-200 STM, Rokinon 12mm f/2, and EF 50mm f/1.8 STM + adapter (pretty much the kinds of lenses most people will use with the system). I got a lot of great pictures, used the cameras in a lot of different environments, and came back with some conclusions.

Text Review: http://bit.ly/EOSM5Review
Video Field Review: http://bit.ly/M5FieldReview
Overview and Specs Examination: http://bit.ly/EOSM5DLA
Travel Article and Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/picAZDLA

My review of the 18-150 STM will be coming in about a week. It's in the edit process now.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks, Dustin! 8)

Unfortunately the M5 still has a lot of hard to accept flaws for a mirrorless camera with a "premium" price tag. 

Speaking of nasty flaws: "Auto ISO" ... seems to be nerfed down on the M5 from recent Canon standards to the annoyingly limited mode seen in many generations of Canon mirrorslappers. Dpreview mentions this in their review. Did you also notice this? 

Another major shortcoming to me is the inability to remote control camera and settings (for stills) via WiFi or tethered via USB cable. Crippled compared to 80D. 

Generally - do you have the impression of Powershot- or EOS-type firmware?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Hi everyone. I recently did a trip to Arizona where I packed only two EOS M5 bodies along with a handful of lenses, including the 18-150 STM, 22mm STM, 55-200 STM, Rokinon 12mm f/2, and EF 50mm f/1.8 STM + adapter (pretty much the kinds of lenses most people will use with the system). I got a lot of great pictures, used the cameras in a lot of different environments, and came back with some conclusions.
> 
> Text Review: http://bit.ly/EOSM5Review
> Video Field Review: http://bit.ly/M5FieldReview
> ...



Tell us here what you shot and what you think. I have borrowed this afternoon a Samyang 8mm fisheye and got some fun shots. I think I'll buy it.


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2017)

Dustin,

Thank you for another very good review.Too bad about the 40 pancake being so slow with the adapter. I would most likely use EF lenses primarily and only the EF-M 22 natively. Other than that and the diopter not as easy to change, I am impressed and am inching a bit closer to this over an 80D as my 2nd body to the 5D3. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 17, 2017)

I love my M5, and I find it really easy to remote control it through Bluetooth on my Samsung tablet.

One thing I don't like is the folder settings.
I like to tell the camera when to start a new folder and not have it start a new folder when IT wants to.
Otherwise I find the M5 a lot of fun to use, and the photos are really good too. In fact, I find that I can push shadows harder than photos taken with my 5d3.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Thanks, Dustin! 8)
> 
> Unfortunately the M5 still has a lot of hard to accept flaws for a mirrorless camera with a "premium" price tag.
> 
> ...



I think DP Review overlooked a setting where you can change AUTO ISO all the way up to max ISO setting (which I did and used).

The menu is still more limited in options compared to DSLRs, but it is designed pretty similar to the menu on the 80D or even 5DIV.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> I love my M5, and I find it really easy to remote control it through Bluetooth on my Samsung tablet.
> 
> One thing I don't like is the folder settings.
> I like to tell the camera when to start a new folder and not have it start a new folder when IT wants to.
> Otherwise I find the M5 a lot of fun to use, and the photos are really good too. In fact, I find that I can push shadows harder than photos taken with my 5d3.



That's a good point. I too dislike it breaking the folders down (previous M's have done the same). Also interesting about the shadows. I've been primarily using the 5D IV, and I'm finding it limiting by comparison  That shows how much progress Canon made in this area between the 5D3 and 5D IV.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Thank you for another very good review.Too bad about the 40 pancake being so slow with the adapter. I would most likely use EF lenses primarily am only the EF-M 22 natively. Other than that and the diopter not as easy to change, I am impressed and am inching a bit closer to this over an 80D as my 2nd body to the 5D3.
> 
> Thanks again.



The shorty forty really surprised me, as it has worked so well in the past with older M cameras. But, like I said, I put it on other bodies with DPAF and found the same to be true. I don't use it often (obviously), and had never noticed it before.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I recently did a trip to Arizona where I packed only two EOS M5 bodies along with a handful of lenses, including the 18-150 STM, 22mm STM, 55-200 STM, Rokinon 12mm f/2, and EF 50mm f/1.8 STM + adapter (pretty much the kinds of lenses most people will use with the system). I got a lot of great pictures, used the cameras in a lot of different environments, and came back with some conclusions.
> ...



I'm not quite sure what you are asking me to do here. As far as what I shot: landscapes, portraits, some animals and fish (aquarium), events, family related things... A little bit of everything, and for the most part it handled everything fine. It still doesn't track nearly as well as PDAF in Canon's decent to good cameras.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

Here are few of the images I've shared to social media from the M5:

With the Rokinon 12mm f/2 (one of my favorite mirrorless lenses):



A Very Different Winter (Canon EOS M5) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Saguaro - King of Silhouettes by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

With the 18-150 STM lens:



Picturing Arizona by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Morning in the McDowells by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Like a Statue by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Cholla Bones by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Painting the West by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Awaken to Wonder by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
(these last two were in Flickr's Explore and have been very, very popular)

With the EF 22mm f/2



A Celebration of Life by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 17, 2017)

Great Review


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2017)

JoeWhitnallPhotography said:


> Great Review



and examples!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> JoeWhitnallPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Great Review
> ...



Thanks. Obviously a little bit of "cherry-picking" in what I share, but the camera is very capable.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 17, 2017)

Gorgeous shots!

All the reviews say the M5 is expensive, but when you use it and see images like those above, I think the M5 is reasonably priced.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 18, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> Gorgeous shots!
> 
> All the reviews say the M5 is expensive, but when you use it and see images like those above, I think the M5 is reasonably priced.



I don't see it that way. I think Canon significantly overcharges for M5. 80D is sold for lower price, despite way higher manufacturing cost - more parts, more difficult assembly, adjustment, quality control, more after-sales warranty repairs, etc. - and has still better AF and identical IQ compared to M5.


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous shots!
> ...



http://tinyurl.com/jn4u94u


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 18, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous shots!
> ...



That point is valid, although the sensors are not identical. They have a different performance in low light, for example, and the M5 has a higher native ISO range as a result. A little less pattern noise.

Your point about AF is valid, though. I note in the written review that the M5 inherits the DPAF from the 80D, but not its rather excellent PDAF. PDAF tracking is still much better than DPAF tracking.


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 20, 2017)

Dustin

Thanks for the great review.

I also recently got an M5, and am very impressed. It's functionality and ergonomics are great for anyone used to a 5d body, and took very little getting used to.

I also have a 5D4, but have not had a chance to really use it a lot yet. But the M5 compares very well in terms of IQ in most situations with the 5D3 for sure.

I have used the 18-55, 11-22 and 50-200 M lenses; am pretty happy with them.

I was wondering about sunstars....none of these really seems to make great ones compared to my FF lenses. I realize there is a big difference in build etc, but was wondering if you or anyone else can comment on this.

I will post a couple of images later today.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 20, 2017)

jeanluc said:


> Dustin
> 
> Thanks for the great review.
> 
> ...



One thing I have noted is that the single biggest weakness of a number of EF-M lenses is flare resistance. That's also true of the new 18-150mm, which is actually a pretty strong lens in many ways. My review of it comes next week.


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey Dustin. Great review - as always!

I also bought the M5 recently and I'm very happy with it (coming from a 6D - and I'm not disappointed). 

There's only one negative point about this camera; it is *made out of very very cheap plastic* and I don't know if that's gonna be a problem in the long run. Even when I carefully grab it, sometimes the grip part "creaks and cracks" a bit (even with smaller lenses on it - like my 24mm 2.8 IS USM you can see in the picture). And the screen also makes some noise when I tilt it down. Even the EOS M10 (which is my backup body for now) is made out of higher quality materials.

That's a bit questionable for a pricetag of over a 1000 bucks. I hope that Canon will do better in this regard with their next high-end EOS M body.

Another minor con is that there is only one card slot, and it shares one place with the battery compartment (that's a bit inconvenient) and that the body is not weather sealed. But otherwise... it's my perfect little travel companion!

The things I like the most about it is especially the excellent image quality at low ISO (better than the 6D), small and lightweight body, great ergonomics, integrated EVF, big and flexible display, quick AF, 9 FPS... and of course that it can take all my EF lenses with the supplied adapter (I do not own a single EF-M lens) and it works perfectly.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2017)

I find the M5 great fun, and carry it around with me. As I mentioned, I borrowed and have now bought the Samyang 8mm f/2.8 fisheye. It's very amusing. Here is a scene from Cambridge I took on my first outing with it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 22, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> Hey Dustin. Great review - as always!
> 
> I also bought the M5 recently and I'm very happy with it (coming from a 6D - and I'm not disappointed).
> 
> ...



None of the subsequent M series has felt as well built as the M classic. It was beautifully built. The bottom plate is probably what feels cheapest to me on the M5, but hopefully everything is more durable than it looks.

Image quality has always been a strength for the M series. They regularly outperform equivalent APS-C DSLRs, for some reason.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 22, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I find the M5 great fun, and carry it around with me. As I mentioned, I borrowed and have now bought the Samyang 8mm f/2.8 fisheye. It's very amusing. Here is a scene from Cambridge I took on my first outing with it.



Nice! The M3 and (in particular) M5 are great platforms for using MF glass. When you can magnify in the EVF it makes focus simple, though with a lens like the 8mm you're using there isn't really much focus involved. It's similar with the 12mm f/2 that I have.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 22, 2017)

I am quite annoyed by that squeaky noise in the grip. Initially I thought I got a defective body. I bought three more bodies from different stores and they all have squeaky noise to different degrees. Eventually I settled with the least noisy one. Not very happy after paying $1000. Everytime I want to return it I remind myself that the only true alternative is fuji xt2 which is too expensive if I were to invest into the system. 




Crosswind said:


> Hey Dustin. Great review - as always!
> 
> I also bought the M5 recently and I'm very happy with it (coming from a 6D - and I'm not disappointed).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 22, 2017)

My M5 doesn't have a squeeky grip, but the battery door is really cheap.
It just feels so good in the hand, unlike some "classic" designed mirrorless cameras.

I wish they had a version in silver with tan trim.


----------



## Al Chemist (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a M5 that developed the creak in the grip area after it was too late to exchange. Upon doing some research, I find that this is a pretty common problem.
Thank you Dustin for the common sense review!!!

I am a chemist by profession (not an "alchemist" LOL) and polycarbonate is a very good tough polymer. It is the material that is used for all the black Canon lenses and many of the internal parts of the whites.

I removed the battery and pressed on the inside of the battery box and there was definitely a creak. There is a gap between the metal box and the fairly thin plastic at that location. I am totally afraid to do anything permanent such as a drop of glue so I tried a small piece of post-it note paper as a shim. The Iphone pics aren't very clear but I started the paper in the straight area and forced it into the curve of the grip as best I could. It's still an experiment in progress but the creak pretty much went away. I wanted to be able to remove the paper so I just folded a tab inside the battery box as shown. I think I will try a plastic shim if I can find some thin sheet plastic with enough flex to start around the bend. At least now I'm not reminded of the creak ever time I hold the camera.

I hope this helps. If anyone finds a better more elegant fix, please let us know.


----------



## slclick (Jan 22, 2017)

Al Chemist said:


> I have a M5 that developed the creak in the grip area after it was too late to exchange. Upon doing some research, I find that this is a pretty common problem.
> Thank you Dustin for the common sense review!!!
> 
> I am a chemist by profession (not an "alchemist" LOL) and polycarbonate is a very good tough polymer. It is the material that is used for all the black Canon lenses and many of the internal parts of the whites.
> ...



But yet by solving this puzzle...you are a Wizard!
(Canon will see this and start including branded paper shims)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2017)

Polycarbonate is used for high speed centrifuge tubes, and has a working temperature range of -135 to 135 C. However, autoclaving shortens their life. So, don't autoclave your M5.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2017)

The AF on the M5 is remarkable. I have a Kenko Teleplus 3xTC (it's better than the 2xTC https://www.ephotozine.com/article/kenko-teleplus-teleconverters-2x-and-3x--review-14047). It is no longer available and was marketed as not autofocussing and non-reporting. But, the M5 successfully AFs it with the 400D II at 1200mm and f/12 and the 300/2.8 II at 900mm and f/8.4. The results are very good using charts and I am looking to using it for real. The big DSLRs with DPAF struggle to focus the 3xTC in liveview and fail in standard AF.


----------



## Al Chemist (Jan 23, 2017)

I replaced the post-it note paper with a piece of overhead transparency plastic (from my old teaching days). Looks better when you open the compartment (not that that is important) and works the same. You can hear a creak if you press in enough spots but for the most part, when I pick up the camera it isn't noticeable at all. Oh, and the camera still works, whew!

I suspect that most M5's will develop this creak to some extent after time...mine took about 30 days.

Thanks for promoting me to Wizard slclick!


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 23, 2017)

Another thing I want to mention is, that when you look trough the EVF and it is very cold out there (approx. -10 ° C or even colder), in some cases it won't automatically switch back to the rear display as it should. 

In this case, it can help to wait several seconds, shut the camera off/on, or wipe off the eye-sensor (even if there is no dust or snow on it). I guess this could have to do with a bit of "fog" (if this is the right term) on the eye-piece sensor, as I put on a balaclava (it was very cold in the alps) - and the air I breath also goes a bit upwards to my eyes and then onto the viewfinder screen.

In normal conditions like 0 ° C and above, I have not experienced this problem.

_(edit)_ Also; when activating the nightmode (orange/darker display), I have experienced, that in this case the self-timer does not work. The camera wont fire off, but when I used a different shooting mode or single shot, it was no problem. It was pretty cold though. So I don't know if this is a software issue or only a problem, when it is very cold out there. 

Anyways... I am still very impressed by the M5. With the 24IS and 50STM, it is a pretty small and lightweight, but powerful package. The only worry I have is this little creaking inside the grip, which can sometimes occur. Hope it doesn't break or so after a few months of usage. That would be bad. But the rest of the camera is so good, it completely overshadows this "kind-of-flaw". So for me, it's definitely acceptable as long as it doesn't fall apart 

(And thanks to Al Chemist for your tips regarding this issue.)


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 23, 2017)

Very neat tip. I'm going to try it. Thank you for sharing. 

I have never owned any canon bodies before that would require a DIY intervention like this. A little disappointed that the m5 costs so much more than m3 yet is not better built. Worse in fact.



Al Chemist said:


> I replaced the post-it note paper with a piece of overhead transparency plastic (from my old teaching days). Looks better when you open the compartment (not that that is important) and works the same. You can hear a creak if you press in enough spots but for the most part, when I pick up the camera it isn't noticeable at all. Oh, and the camera still works, whew!
> 
> I suspect that most M5's will develop this creak to some extent after time...mine took about 30 days.
> 
> Thanks for promoting me to Wizard slclick!


----------



## abbebus (Jan 23, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> There's only one negative point about this camera; it is *made out of very very cheap plastic* and I don't know if that's gonna be a problem in the long run. Even when I carefully grab it, sometimes the grip part "creaks and cracks" a bit (even with smaller lenses on it - like my 24mm 2.8 IS USM you can see in the picture).



I have this creaking sound every time I pick up my 5D mark IV. It's from the door to the memory card compartment. It doesn't affect the pictures  but anyway, it's very annoying as it's a very expensive camera.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 23, 2017)

I've used two M5 bodies for about a month (for review) and didn't hear the battery grip creak issue, though I do agree that the battery compartment door seems a bit flimsy. 

By the way, I've now launched my review of the EF-M 18-150mm lens:

Text Review: http://bit.ly/EFM18_150STM
Video Review: http://bit.ly/18_150STM
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/2gYDCDx

It seems to optically keep up with the 18-55 and 55-200 lenses without much issue, so I see little reason to go for the two lens kit over it. It is definitely a better lens optically than any of the 18-135 variants I've used or reviewed.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 25, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Hi everyone. I recently did a trip to Arizona where I packed only two EOS M5 bodies along with a handful of lenses, including the 18-150 STM, 22mm STM, 55-200 STM, Rokinon 12mm f/2, and EF 50mm f/1.8 STM + adapter (pretty much the kinds of lenses most people will use with the system). I got a lot of great pictures, used the cameras in a lot of different environments, and came back with some conclusions.
> 
> Text Review: http://bit.ly/EOSM5Review
> Video Field Review: http://bit.ly/M5FieldReview
> ...


Thanks for the review Dustin. I always find your reviews very readable/watchable.
On the premium price point though (an issue other reviewers have also highlighted), if you look at the pricing of Fuji, for example, especially their just announced X100F with its comparably sized sensor and fixed lense, the M5 looks pretty darn competitive price wise. The X100F pricing here in Aus is expected to be around A$1,750. The M5 with the 22/2 which would be the fairest comparison to the X100F, will sell for around the same mark, possibly a bit cheaper. While the Fuji has some nice features (hybrid VF, leaf shutter, Fuji colours, pocketable size), it's hard not to think the Canon is better value overall as a compact interchangeable lense camera with tilt/touch screen, better autofocussing and the ability to adapt the fantastic range of EF lenses.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I've used two M5 bodies for about a month (for review) and didn't hear the battery grip creak issue, though I do agree that the battery compartment door seems a bit flimsy.
> 
> By the way, I've now launched my review of the EF-M 18-150mm lens:
> 
> ...



Now that some time has passed, I was wondering if you could do me a favor and list the EF glass you would recommend to use with the M5 and the adapter. Many folks say don't bother with the EF-S 24 as the EF-M 22 is available and native but the 24 is a great deal less expensive and a fine lens on it's own. 

Initially I was thinking the 40 would be fantastic but after reading your experience with it I was wondering what other EF/EF-S lenses most of us have under 200mm might be a good fit, AF and IQ wise. Thanks


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 20, 2017)

slclick said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I've used two M5 bodies for about a month (for review) and didn't hear the battery grip creak issue, though I do agree that the battery compartment door seems a bit flimsy.
> ...



The 85mm f/1.8 is quite a nice fit, as is the 35mm f/2. I'll throw the Tamron 45 VC on there, but it's on the larger size of what I consider a reasonable balance. I'm actually ditching the 40mm f/2.8 STM for a Voigtländer 40mm f/2 since the Canon doesn't seem to like DPAF (on any of my DPAF cameras). The Voigtlander is MF only, but is a superior lens that will last forever.


----------



## slclick (Feb 21, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 21, 2017)

I find the M5 is really fun to use. One thing I have noticed is that both the 5D IV and the M5 nail the color balance. 
This was one of my test shots and the colors are very accurate despite the light source being a 3200K incandescent bulb. 



Canon M5 test photo © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 21, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I find the M5 is really fun to use. One thing I have noticed is that both the 5D IV and the M5 nail the color balance.
> This was one of my test shots and the colors are very accurate despite the light source being a 3200K incandescent bulb.
> 
> 
> ...



True, and another thing modern Canons do very well (compared to older gen models) is Auto ISO. If I am shooting events with changing lighting, I will sometimes switch to Auto ISO even though I'm manually setting my shutter speed and aperture, and I get pretty reliable results (though obviously sometimes you need to switch to spot metering if you are dealing with spotlights).


----------



## NorbR (Feb 21, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm actually ditching the 40mm f/2.8 STM for a Voigtländer 40mm f/2 since the Canon doesn't seem to like DPAF (on any of my DPAF cameras).


I saw a similar point in your review, and I was a bit surprised. What exactly is wrong with the Canon 40mm in your experience? 

I find that it works quite well on my M5. Sure, the focus is slow, but not unusably so. And more important, it is decisive (no hunting), and accurate. Not for use on anything that moves too fast, but otherwise perfectly appropriate. I don't see a big difference in performance between the 40mm and the 50mm STM. I use the latter much more frequently juste because I prefer the focal length, but performance wise I would be happy with both.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 21, 2017)

NorbR said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually ditching the 40mm f/2.8 STM for a Voigtländer 40mm f/2 since the Canon doesn't seem to like DPAF (on any of my DPAF cameras).
> ...



Interesting, as I find the 40 STM to be considerably slower than the 50mm STM. I've also used it some recently on an 80D on a motorized gimbal for video work, and ended up switching to the 24mm STM lens because the 40 STM was both slow to make focus transitions and also much louder in operation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2017)

If the M5 was based on DSLR firmware and features, that would go a long way toward convincing me to buy one. I get the impression that it is based on Powershot firmware. That is OK, but not at the price they are asking.

I suppose better firmware means faster processor means bigger battery, bigger camera, and so on.

I keep hoping to stop at my local camera store to see if its something I'd upgrade to from my 1GX II.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If the M5 was based on DSLR firmware and features, that would go a long way toward convincing me to buy one. I get the impression that it is based on Powershot firmware. That is OK, but not at the price they are asking.
> 
> I suppose better firmware means faster processor means bigger battery, bigger camera, and so on.
> 
> I keep hoping to stop at my local camera store to see if its something I'd upgrade to from my 1GX II.



The PowerShot vs. DSLR firmware discussion has been bouncing around for a while. I'm not sure how you can tell... The M5 menus are very complete and well laid out from my perspective (I'm an experienced 6D/5D3/5DsR user) and the cameras performance is very good. It's auto focus is fast, accurate and responsive, not up to 5D3/s standards, but good enough for most general purpose shooting.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 21, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Interesting, as I find the 40 STM to be considerably slower than the 50mm STM. I've also used it some recently on an 80D on a motorized gimbal for video work, and ended up switching to the 24mm STM lens because the 40 STM was both slow to make focus transitions and also much louder in operation.



Well that's definitely interesting. Now that I'm back home I just gave it another try. I had admittedly never tried the 24mm STM, since I have no intention of using it on the M5, having the EF-M 22mm already. But I gave it a try here. 

In a nutshell:

there is definitely no significant difference for me in focusing speed between the 40mm STM and the 50mm STM. If anything, I would say that the 40mm is a hair faster. But again, nothing significant.
the 24mm STM is the fastest of the lot, but the difference is not night and day. 
the 40mm STM is indeed louder (I usually don't pay too much attention to that, since I don't do video).

Overall, as I mentioned, I find the 40mm to be rather well suited to the M5, just as much as the 50mm. At least in terms of focusing speed, I see no difference.


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2017)

I've seen the L bracket from RRS and it's very nice but lacking one feature I need for all my bodies...a slot for a handstrap. Kirk has no plans for an M5 plate, L or not. I hope that will change as they usually include a slot on their plates.
Anyone know of an L plate or even a bottom plate that is a match for the M5 with a slot?

Thanks


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 8, 2017)

Just got back from a trip to the Columbia State Historical Park in California, an old Gold mining town.
I only took the M5 and two lenses- 15-45mm & 11-22mm. It was nice to walk around all day without feeling the pain of the big bodies.
I was fairly pleased with the results. The 5D IV could have done much better in the low light interiors, but not too bad for the little APSC guy.



Columbia the Blacksmith 0494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia Livery &amp; Feed 0473 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia The Big Safe 0452 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia interior 0394 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia interior 0386 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia Fire House 0413 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------

